# 24" Iver Boy Scout.



## ZE52414 (Dec 30, 2017)

I just picked up a new project from a good buddy, well it will be here sometime next week. I wanted it because you dont see to many, and I recently got bit by the iver bug. This will prolly be a slow one but hopefully will turn out great!  photos of what I have coming to me. Hoping to have all the parts gathered asap hope you guys enjoy. 

Parts I'm needing: juvenile longspring- 24" dropstand and a set of handlebars. If anyone has anything let me know. Thank you.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 30, 2017)

Nice score! I almost reached out about that one, but too many projects on the table right now.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 30, 2017)

pedal4416 said:


> Nice score! I almost reached out about that one, but too many projects on the table right now.




I got rid of most of my projects. Time for a new one. It had the harder to find pieces so why not !


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 9, 2018)

Here's a little update. I need a stem and I need a set of fenders for this little guy. The ones I bought are way to big. :/. Any help out there !??


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 10, 2018)

Awesome project. I love Ivers.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 10, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Awesome project. I love Ivers.




Thank you. Having issues with the fenders though. :/


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 10, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Awesome project. I love Ivers.




Me too. They are the coolest bike known in my opinion.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 12, 2018)

Here's where we are so far


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 12, 2018)

And more


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 13, 2018)

nice score man!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 13, 2018)

Schwinn1776 said:


> nice score man!



Thanks buddy


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 18, 2018)

Respoked the wheels. Guess I bought the wrong spokes.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 19, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 739554 Respoked the wheels. Guess I bought the wrong spokes.



Put it up for sale In the complete section :/


----------



## Night cruiser (Aug 9, 2018)

Did you end selling -wheels & fenders . I believe I bought this bike - in Denver at a swap meet . Know trying to track down other parts .


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 9, 2018)

Night cruiser said:


> Did you end selling -wheels & fenders . I believe I bought this bike - in Denver at a swap meet . Know trying to track down other parts .



I still have the hoops only. Pm me if your in need. They were OG to the bike.


----------

